# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ.

## Bizarro

Χαιρετώ την παρέα.

Είχα ανοίξει και παλιότερα 2 διαφορετικά θέματα, εδώ και εδώ, άσχετα με το σημερινό. Τα παλιά θέματα/προβλήματα υπάρχουν και με παιδεύουν ακόμη, αλλά πλέον μου έχουν γίνει συνήθειο και τα διαχειρίζομαι με κάποιο τρόπο. Ίσως έχει καλυτερέψει λίγο η κατάσταση αλλά όχι και ιδιαίτερα.

Τώρα με απασχολεί κάποιο άλλο θέμα, και όπως καταλαβαίνετε από την κατηγορία, είναι θέμα ύπνου. Ποιο συγκεκριμένα, έχω περίπου 2 μήνες, ίσως και παραπάνω, που δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ τα βράδια. Θα κοιμηθώ μετά τις 2 τη νύχτα, και μερικές φορές μπορεί να κοιμηθώ και στις 3 ή στις 4 τα ξημερώματα. Παλιότερα έπεφτα γύρω στις 12 τη νύχτα για ύπνο και με έπαιρνε σχεδόν αμέσως. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω από τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει, όταν ξεκίνησε δεν μου συνέβη κάποιο περίεργο συμβάν ή κάποια περίεργη αλλαγή στον τρόπο ζωής μου.

Αυτή τη περίοδο είμαι άνεργος αλλά βάζω το ξυπνητήρι και ξυπνάω στις 9 το πρωί, τα μεσημέρια πάω για μπάνιο στην θάλασσα και κολυμπάω κανονικά για τουλάχιστον 45 λεπτά της ώρας και γυρνάω πτώμα στο σπίτι. Επίσης περιστασιακά πάω σε χωράφια (όχι συνέχεια αλλά μερικές φορές), οπότε μπορώ να πω ότι κινούμαι/αθλούμαι, είμαι ακόμη υπέρβαρος αλλά αυτούς τους 2 μήνες έχω χάσει και 10 κιλά περίπου (το πρόβλημα ύπνου ξεκίνησε πριν αρχίσω να χάνω κιλά, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν φταίει αυτό). Μερικές φορές μάλιστα, όταν πηγαίνω στα χωράφια, ξυπνάω στις 6 το πρωί, και παρόλα αυτά το ερχόμενο βράδυ δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ με τίποτα πριν τις 2 τη νύχτα.

Το πρόβλημα επιδεινώνεται κυρίως αν έχω να κάνω μια δουλειά την επόμενη μέρα και έχω άγχος, τότε μπορεί να κοιμηθώ και στις 3 ή στις 4. Επιπλέον τώρα τελευταία ξυπνάω πολύ πριν χτυπήσει το ξυπνητήρι, 1, ίσως και 2 ώρες νωρίτερα. Έχω καταφύγει μέχρι και σε αυτά τα ASMR βίντεο που κυκλοφορούν στο youtube, με χαλαρώνουν πάρα πολύ αλλά εξακολουθώ να μην μπορώ να κοιμηθώ. Δεν ξέρω τι να σκεφτώ ότι μπορεί να φταίει, καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## kriti28

Γεια σου συναυπνε φιλε. 
Δοκιμασε κανενα φυτικο σκευασμα απο φαρμακειο σαν αρχη.
Αν δε δεις βελτιωση μιλα με καποιο ειδικο γιατρο. 
Γνωμη μου παλεψε το χωρις φαρμακα

----------


## Bizarro

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

Φυτικό σκεύασμα, όπως για παράδειγμα; Τσάι και τα λοιπά;

----------


## Vox

> Φυτικό σκεύασμα, όπως για παράδειγμα; Τσάι και τα λοιπά;


Υπάρχουν σκευάσματα που μπορούν να βοηθήσουν, αλλά όχι τύπου τσάι και ροφήματα. Όπως όμως εξηγώ εδώ, δεν επιτρέπεται να συζητάμε τέτοια θέματα στο φόρουμ.

----------


## Niels

Καλησπέρα. Μήπως κοιμάσαι το απόγευμα; Γιατί ο ύπνος ακόμη και για μισή ώρα επηρεάζει τον βραδινό ύπνο (μου το έχουν πει γιατροί). Προσπάθησε να κάνεις απλά πράγματα όπως το να αποφύγεις οθόνες κινητού, τηλεόρασης. Διάβασε ένα βιβλίο πριν κοιμηθείς, πιες ένα ρόφημα βαλεριάνα.

----------


## Bizarro

> Καλησπέρα. Μήπως κοιμάσαι το απόγευμα; Γιατί ο ύπνος ακόμη και για μισή ώρα επηρεάζει τον βραδινό ύπνο (μου το έχουν πει γιατροί). Προσπάθησε να κάνεις απλά πράγματα όπως το να αποφύγεις οθόνες κινητού, τηλεόρασης. Διάβασε ένα βιβλίο πριν κοιμηθείς, πιες ένα ρόφημα βαλεριάνα.


Όχι, δεν κοιμάμαι τα απογεύματα. Από το πρωί που θα ξυπνήσω, θα ξαναπέσω στο κρεβάτι κατά τις 12 τη νύχτα. Όσον αφορά τις οθόνες, μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο αλλά στον υπολογιστή που κάθομαι αρκετές ώρες το έχω ρυθμίσει να ενεργοποιεί αυτόματα το night light που ρίχνει τα χρώματα της οθόνης. Τώρα που κάνει ακόμη ζέστη δεν τραβιούνται και ιδιαίτερα τα ζεστά ροφήματα αλλά προς το χειμώνα που θα κάνει κρύο αν είναι θα το δοκιμάσω αυτό που αναφέρεις.

----------


## Tyrion Baratheon

Mην πίνεις καφέ αργά το απόγευμα και δοκιμασε να ξαπλωσεις νωρις

----------

